# Stop posting your weekly numbers



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.

Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.

That being said, all you're doing when you post your unusually high week's pay on UP.net is guaranteeing 3,000 new drivers will be signed up in your market by Monday. Essentially you just cemented the fact that you'll never see those numbers again.

It also gives any pax reading this site (and pax DO read this site) the false idea that every driver is bringing in numbers like yours regularly, hence lowering the chance of them tipping on their next ride since drivers are "making bank" (which we all know is laughable). I've had conversations with pax who had been told by previous drivers of theirs that making $8,000 per month driving Uber X was the norm. This pax truly thought it was easy for drivers to make $2,000 a week and told me about how past drivers talked about huge bonuses (quests) and the surges drivers receive..... I laughed out loud when this guy told me that he thought $2000 per week was an average amount for an X driver to make. And shockingly (not really) this pax didn't tip. Why would he?

Next time you feel the need to post screenshots of your week, remember that you're just encouraging every Tom, Richard and Harry to become an Uber driver because it's "easy money". Which is essentially like taking money out of your wallet and putting it in someone else's.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> all you're doing when you post your unusually high week's pay on UP.net is guaranteeing 3,000 new drivers will be signed up in your market by Monday. Essentially you just cemented the fact that you'll never see those numbers again. Next time you feel the need to post screenshots of your week, remember that you're just encouraging every Tom, Richard and Harry to become an Uber driver because it's "easy money". Which is essentially like taking money out of your wallet and putting it in someone else's.


I've seen it with my own eyes. I call them the "paper-plate ants." They finance new vehicles, and before they even have permanent plates on their vehicle they jump into the airport queue thinking the big money is going to roll in. Three months later their vehicle is being repossessed.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Welp, I'm guilty. Slap the cuffs on me and let's go for a ride. Just don't pull my hair, it hurts


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Agree 100%! Worse than the pax asking how much I make is hearing the stories of the brother in law of the pax who is making “six figures” or the “last guy who drove me has a whole fleet of cars.” BS. I make six figures, too, counting decimals. Who actually believes you can make more driving strangers around than you can in most professions?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Earnings being posted are generally an anomaly. They usually represent holidays or high demand time periods and don’t represent their average earnings over a long period of time. Jules point is well made.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> you're just encouraging every Tom, Richard and Harry to become an Uber driver


Don't forget Sally


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Lies and lies and more lies.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it. ===/===
> Next time you feel the need to post screenshots of your week, remember that you're just encouraging every Tom, Richard and Harry to become an Uber driver because it's "easy money". Which is essentially like taking money out of your wallet and putting it in someone else's.


I just spoke to Richard and he said to tell you, don't be a wiener, call him Dïck.

.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Welp, I'm guilty. Slap the cuffs on me and let's go for a ride. Just don't pull my hair, it hurts


Hey, there's a reason the French call it "La Petite Mort"....


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I've seen it with my own eyes. I call them the "paper-plate ants." They finance new vehicles, and before they even have permanent plates on their vehicle they jump into the airport queue thinking the big money is going to roll in. Three months later their vehicle is being repossessed.


My ears are burning...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm in Los Angeles and I make $2,500 a week EASY with just 30 hours of driving on X only, no surge!!!

I'm evil, I know, dont forget to welcome those 3000 new drivers in your market Julescase !!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Those big weeks are either pure luck or the guy (or gal) really knows what he is doing. 

I don’t see those posts helping or hurting me. And I don’t see them influencing new drivers anymore than the doom and gloom posts I see here, do

Gotta tell you though, when I have my first $2000 week I’m goung to tell everyone


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I think most of the drivers signing up dont have the brains or the work ethic to make $2K plus a week. If you are smart and willing to hustle for 40 a week its pretty straightforward. Not great money IMHO but it gets me by

too many newbies refuse to go to the action and want to only work mommie hours moving white people. Its a job not a diversiom


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

How many new riders do you think found this site prior to signing up with Uber? Most drivers I meet never heard of UPN.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> How many new riders do you think found this site prior to signing up with Uber? Most drivers I meet never heard of UPN.


This forum comes up as the #1 result in Google when searching "uber forum". It also comes up on the first page when searching for "Uber daytona". Likely it is the same for your city as well.

edit: This forum comes up as result #18 for me in Google when searching for "Uber chicago". That's still the first page for me due to my settings but I think most might have it set to 10 results per page. Either way that is the prime term but for "uber driver chicago" this forum comes up as the #5 result which is definitely the first page for all settings.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I guess what I am saying is, most looked for a forum after driving for a bit, rather than reading UPN and deciding driving was a good idea. Think about it. If you never drove, but came here and read half of the posts complaining about how riders suck, the company sucks, the pay is low, so and so is scamming me... would your first, second or even third thought be, "hey, I think I'll get me some of that"?

I believe most drivers thought to sign up after seeing ads about side hustle, and such. 

let me ask, why did you all sign up? I did so to cover car payments on a new car.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

I post my earnings as a guide to what is possible. I do it as a service to other drivers or possible drivers like me who didn't know what was out there. I also post you have to work hard for those numbers and be smart.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've seen a number of drivers post outrageous earnings here and I simply don't believe most of them. Not unless you can show me cities where it surges 24/7.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> How many new riders do you think found this site prior to signing up with Uber? Most drivers I meet never heard of UPN.


I read the site for a few months before signing up to drive. I had been a Pax for years. All it takes is a quick Google search about anything Uber-related; if the topic was mentioned anywhere on this site, a link to the specific thread comes up. That's how I learned of the site - I googled a couple of Uber topics that I was curious about as a passenger and I've been addicted ever since.



Goduckies said:


> I post my earnings as a guide to what is possible. I do it as a service to other drivers or possible drivers like me who didn't know what was out there. I also post you have to work hard for those numbers and be smart.


Right - this is literally EXACTLY what I'm talking about.

First off, many drivers post their weekly earnings and claim that they were only working for 40 or 50 hours per week, when in reality they actually put in about 70 or 80 hours a week, 40 or 50 of those being online. Hence, you have people thinking they can make great numbers if they drive for 40 or 50 hours a week - which anyone who drives X knows is untrue.

It seems like drivers are doing nothing more than reducing their earnings with all those posts - all it does is give people the wrong idea. Next thing you know, thousands more are on the streets competing for a quickly shrinking dollar amount.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Most of the times, when I see high earnings for a week, I also see some crazy hours online. Like in the neighborhood of 80. And 7 days of straight anting.
I barely have any life doing 40-50 hours tops. So I'd rather make a little less working half the time.
So when they try to brag, I'm, like, no, thanks. I am not that ambitious. And, actually, feel kinda sorry for them, steadily driving towards an eminent heart attack or a stroke.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Most of the times, when I see high earnings for a week, I also see some crazy hours online. Like in the neighborhood of 80. And 7 days of straight anting.
> I barely have any life doing 40-50 hours tops. So I'd rather make a little less working half the time.
> So when they try to brag, I'm, like, no, thanks. I am not that ambitious. And, actually, feel kinda sorry for them, steadily driving towards an eminent heart attack or a stroke.


Totally agree - and I think people see the number of hours "on line" and automatically figure that's the total number of hours worked, when with Uber that is not how it works at all.

On some specific threads here, people post their weekly earnings constantly (and there's even talk about photo shopping and whether or not what they post is real). When I first started driving, I would feel so deflated after comparing my paltry earnings to their outrageous numbers - I always tend to assume they're legitimate figures but who knows, really. All it does for me is make me depressed because I'm can't work 80 hours a week ( it's physically and psychologically and impossible and I'm way too old for that) and even if I was on the road for 80 hours per week, I still wouldn't reach the totals of some posters .

That in addition to the fact that it's giving people who are considering signing up totally false hopes (here come more and more ants!) and I also know people who have full-time jobs that have considered leaving to Uber full-time since the numbers they hear about are triple what they're making in there full-time jobs. Believe me I tell everyone who asks me about that to KEEP THEIR FREAKING JOB but I do know some drivers who were gainfully employed but were lured by the "Uber potential" and are now screwed financially.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> I think most of the drivers signing up dont have the brains or the work ethic to make $2K plus a week. If you are smart and willing to hustle for 40 a week its pretty straightforward. Not great money IMHO but it gets me by
> 
> too many newbies refuse to go to the action and want to only work mommie hours moving white people. Its a job not a diversiom


I always chuckle when a newbie comes on here to say that they are going to start driving, and they're going to drive from 10 AM until 3 PM Monday- Friday and is that a good way to make money?

Or alternately, when a new driver comes on to say that they can't seem to make good money and it seems super slow, they're driving from 10 until 3, why aren't they getting pings?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Ha, that's nothing. Some poor guy posted in the Detroit forum, wondering why he wasn't making the $1000 per DAY some people told him they make.

In Detroit... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I love when you go to Uber's "How much do drivers make?" page... they tell you everything except how much drivers make.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> This forum comes up as the #1 result in Google when searching "uber forum". It also comes up on the first page when searching for "Uber daytona". Likely it is the same for your city as well.
> 
> edit: This forum comes up as result #18 for me in Google when searching for "Uber chicago". That's still the first page for me due to my settings but I think most might have it set to 10 results per page. Either way that is the prime term but for "uber driver chicago" this forum comes up as the #5 result which is definitely the first page for all settings.


UP.net comes up if any of the thread titles contain any part of the phrase you entered in the Google bar. I can't remember the various topics I googled as a pax to find this site but it was simple and immediate.

And like I said, once I found it, I was hooked.



AllGold said:


> Ha, that's nothing. Some poor guy posted in the Detroit forum, wondering why he wasn't making the $1000 per DAY some people told him they make.
> 
> In Detroit... hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


What??!! I mean, some of the fault lies in his gullible-ness (is that a word?) $1,000 per DAY? that's kinda crazy for any city and any platform (X, XL, etc etc etc)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> How many new riders do you think found this site prior to signing up with Uber? Most drivers I meet never heard of UPN.


There's no question that some pax visit and also post on this site.

All you have to do is google any issue concerning uber, and there's a good chance a thread from this site will show up.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Totally agree - and I think people see the number of hours "on line" and automatically figure that's the total number of hours worked, when with Uber that is not how it works at all.


Actually, I was talking about hours online.
I've been seeing people post their weekly reports with crazy hours. Like around 80. Add another 1-2 hours for bathroom, coffee, fuel brakes per day, and you are in the neighborhood of 100 hours per week. 
That's the same ants, who were complaining about 12 hour cap on driving hours.
It's just insane!
That missing driver from Fresno was driving in SF for 3 weeks, sleeping in her car. I mean, WTF? Why?
This is not my idea of anything even remotely resembling decent job.
How long can one go on like this doing the dead end job, that ubering is?
I mean, first year associates at Wall Street investment firms work crazy hours, but they are well compensated for it, and after a few years of "anting", they can make 7 figure income with an opportunity to grow.
Sheet...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The missing driver was working in Cali, where living costs like rent are nuts.

Still, I think you can make a living at this. Unfortunately there's no advancement opportunities, unless you really scrimp and save and eventually upgrade to select or something. All drivers in a market are paid the same whether they're very experienced or not. But but that's just the world these days.

When I started as a clerk, associate lawyers were normally ascending to partner in 4 or 5 years. Then it was 7. Now 10 to 12 years, depending on how much new business they cultivate for their firms.

It would be nice, if companies like Uber had a pay scale based on number of rides and proportion of good ratings.

Let's keep in mind though, that brokers, lawyers, etc., are working even after they get home, and if that partnership is offered, they normally have a substantial buy in.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The missing driver was working in Cali, where living costs like rent are nuts.
> 
> Still, I think you can make a living at this. Unfortunately there's no advancement opportunities, unless you really scrimp and save and eventually upgrade to select or something. All drivers in a market are paid the same whether they're very experienced or not. But but that's just the world these days.
> 
> ...


I always said that where Uber and lyft missed the point.....with bonus money for higher ratings, it would ensure part timers and full timers would try and get better if having a difficult time with the social or driving skills aspect needed to maintain higher ratings. If your lacking either one, usually a 4.80 or lower.

********************
I also found this site after already 3 thousand rides after I put into Google about lyft changing up the 10-20% bonus thing with smoke and mirrors. Basically any question you Google about lyft or Uber will bring up this forum and the thread name about your issue.

Also, nice thread Jules!!!!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Three months later their vehicle is being repossessed.


Soo, you're saying to get into the repo business?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Someone say post your weekly?

To be honest it doesn't matter. Most of the members here are already drivers and the few who are curious will sign up regardless. You can't stop the demand for people wanting to drive but most will quit after 2 weeks. The strong will survive and the good drivers will eventually come to the UP to become better drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> why did you all sign up?


I found it after I drove for a couple of weeks.

I had a week of downtime last week on a personal trip out of state. I kept reading all week as a way of learning during that time.

Christine


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Keep in mind they cant see pictures posted unless they sign up on UPN. I think if most people get there, they may already have signed up to drive.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

T&W said:


> Agree 100%! Worse than the pax asking how much I make is hearing the stories of the brother in law of the pax who is making "six figures" or the "last guy who drove me has a whole fleet of cars." BS. I make six figures, too, counting decimals. Who actually believes you can make more driving strangers around than you can in most professions?


I make six figures easy.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....when you add Uber earnings to my salary and bonuses from my day job. Muha!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I make six figures easy.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


You arent suppose to count the two figures to the right of the decimal point (looks like a period)


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> You arent suppose to count the two figures to the right of the decimal point (looks like a period)


I'm not. Uber income may not be significant but it does have value to me because it bumps me over that magic threshold.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

My numbers this week is $0, is this ok post Julescase ? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I like earnings posted in my market. It was more like a fun contest that wasn't taken seriously but usually done after special events, concerts, etc.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


They are mostly lies or aberations anyway, just ignore them. $9 per hour is what most drivers make after expenses.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I always said that where Uber and lyft missed the point.....with bonus money for higher ratings, it would ensure part timers and full timers would try and get better if having a difficult time with the social or driving skills aspect needed to maintain higher ratings. If your lacking either one, usually a 4.80 or lower.
> 
> ********************
> I also found this site after already 3 thousand rides after I put into Google about lyft changing up the 10-20% bonus thing with smoke and mirrors. Basically any question you Google about lyft or Uber will bring up this forum and the thread name about your issue.
> ...


Thanks, Hun Bun!



pismire said:


> My numbers this week is $0, is this ok post Julescase ? Asking for a friend.


Ha ha yes that's appropriate and quite honestly, it's more realistic than some other member's weekly numbers that are posted.

In fact I'll go against my own advice and join you in posting my earnings for the last couple weeks: $00.00

Don't be jealous everyone. 



Woohaa said:


> I like earnings posted in my market. It was more like a fun contest that wasn't taken seriously but usually done after special events, concerts, etc.


Yeah folks on the LA sub forum are the worst offenders - people constantly one-upping each other and then subsequently everyone accusing everyone else of photoshopping their information.

I never know *what* to believe over there.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Bob, Carol, Ted, and Alice will soon be driving too.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Yeah folks on the LA sub forum are the worst offenders - people constantly one-upping each other and then subsequently everyone accusing everyone else of photoshopping their information.
> 
> I never know *what* to believe over there.


Eh. If it's not being deposited into my bank account, I don't care what anyone's making.

With some of these folks, you gotta winder what else they whip out in front of strangers, trying to impress them.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It a driver forum and I for one like seeing other driver earnings. Especially if they are in the same city as me and how much they are making to get a fair base line number. Most drivers won't ever get high numbers weekly but a lot of drivers do get high numbers and they are not on this forum.

If i drove more hours than my usual 40-60 hours and go into 80 plus hours i have no doubts be hitting 2 grand every week but i prefer doing other things and working on other things than been on the road too much and typically average about 30 hours per week. Weeks below are from when i was doing 50-60 hours.

The thing is if i put in 70 hours of driving "maybe one day" and get over $2000 it going to be posted because it is an accomplishment. For me at least since that would of been double the hours i usually work in any given week for driving.

I seen some "other drivers" amazing driving earning of $3000-4000 in a week when it was uncapped hours during busier times of the year. Then again not a lot of people can do 100-120 hours of driving in a week to hit those numbers. For some drivers they'll never hit high numbers because of their own abilities and skills/knowledge of the city. Doesn't matter how many hours they put in.

Just like i know i'll never hit $3000-$4000 per week and not that i would want to because i'm not going to put in that much effort/hours into driving. I do admire the drivers that can hit those extra ordinary numbers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It a driver forum and I for one like seeing other driver earnings. Especially if they are in the same city as me and how much they are making to get a fair base line number. Most drivers won't ever get high numbers weekly but a lot of drivers do get high numbers and they are not on this forum.
> 
> If i drove more hours than my usual 40-60 hours and go into 80 plus hours i have no doubts be hitting 2 grand every week but i prefer doing other things and working on other things than been on the road too much and typically average about 30 hours per week. Weeks below are from when i was doing 50-60 hours.
> 
> ...


Are those in AUS or USD? Even at 3/4 the value, those are impressive numbers.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Eh. If it's not being deposited into my bank account, I don't care what anyone's making.
> 
> With some of these folks, you gotta winder what else they whip out in front of strangers, trying to impress them.


SuzeCB not enough?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Are those in AUS or USD? Even at 3/4 the value, those are impressive numbers.
> 
> Are those in AUS or USD? Even at 3/4 the value, those are impressive numbers.


AUD so at 74 cent USD. Number not that "special" i don't really consider myself even a full time driver. Never did enough trips in the month to get Platinum momentum 

But hold my own hour to hour to most drivers just never needed to push myself to extreme amount of hours since not a lot of high caliber drivers around that are active on the forum. If it was different with more drivers that exist with skills/ability and focus to earn well I probably would be more game to push myself a bit more.


----------



## Baron Rabi D vonDaagweiss (Jun 27, 2018)

$35/hr to $40/hr is possible in SF but it takes time and hard work to get to that level. The business has changed dramatically from the days of a 
$255/55 M Th bonus. All pool all the time and don't go to the zoo was a common theme.

BRDD


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Baron Rabi D vonDaagweiss said:


> $35/hr to $40/hr is possible in SF but it takes time and hard work to get to that level. The business has changed dramatically from the days of a
> $255/55 M Th bonus. All pool all the time and don't go to the zoo was a common theme.
> 
> BRDD


Had a pax the other day from SF who told me Pool is the most popular service. Oy vey!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Easy money gone a long time ago. It actual work now and most people think they can be drivers don't even last hundred days. I like to see them on the road and they quit when they realize it not easy money. You got to motivate yourself to stop watching tv shows and movies and spend hundreds of hours a month on the road. For the small entry requirement no other job like this exist in the world where you can just put in a few documents and be working the same day and potential to be earning thousands per week with zero education.

Just no other job like that out there. For those that dare to work those long hours. Driving is not even the hardest part of the job. It really not. What hard thing about the job is dealing with riders that bully, harasses you and sometimes even try to hurt/kill you because they are heavily intoxicated or under the influence of drugs. That the hard part of the job is staying activated not getting deactivated like the hundreds of thousands of drivers that are unfortunate enough to be wrongly deactivated through fake complaint by the rider.

My dash cam has been one of the best investments been a part time driver. I don't know about American and if they have freedom of speech or not but at least in Australia under ICCPR Article 19. Asking other drivers to withhold their rights to speech is a violation under our rights and freedoms that were hard fought for. Censorship is never the answer.

ICCPR Article 19 states:


Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without interference.
Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice.
The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2 of this article carries with it special duties and responsibilities. It may therefore be subject to certain restrictions, but these shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
( a ) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
( b ) For the protection of national security or of public order (ordre public ), or of public health or morals.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> How many new riders do you think found this site prior to signing up with Uber? Most drivers I meet never heard of UPN.


Let's work on that, there UberBeemer ! 



Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


*Inside The World Of San Francisco's Millionaire Uber Drivers*

https://medium.com/halting-problem/...cisco-s-millionaire-uber-drivers-f6f867a56000


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Let's work on that, there UberBeemer !
> 
> *Inside The World Of San Francisco's Millionaire Uber Drivers*
> 
> https://medium.com/halting-problem/...cisco-s-millionaire-uber-drivers-f6f867a56000


If i had a million bucks i would not be driving for uber  the guy seem like the type with a silver spoon in his mouth his whole life with billionaire parents and thinks his "self made". Fun story though.

I guess his "sell out" only gave him enough for a Telsa and with no job to even fund his next project and probably thinking why did i do that?

"Rivalta that sold to Salesforce" I can't find anything on Rivalta or salesforce taking it over. Then again i only looked for five minutes. But if i can't find something in five minutes it probably wasn't very big.


----------



## tirewear (Jul 12, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings


A corrective to the flexing posts... I've done 2200 rides over the past year all in the Bay Area, and this is how my day went today. It's not all cotton-candy-fart scented rainbows, kids.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

tirewear said:


> A corrective to the flexing posts... I've done 2200 rides over the past year all in the Bay Area, and this is how my day went today. It's not all cotton-candy-fart scented rainbows, kids.


Some drivers are better then others. Looks like you sit in your car with the DF on too much.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> If i had a million bucks i would not be driving for uber  the guy seem like the type with a silver spoon in his mouth his whole life with billionaire parents and thinks his "self made". Fun story though.
> 
> I guess his "sell out" only gave him enough for a Telsa and with no job to even fund his next project and probably thinking why did i do that?
> 
> "Rivalta that sold to Salesforce" I can't find anything on Rivalta or salesforce taking it over. Then again i only looked for five minutes. But if i can't find something in five minutes it probably wasn't very big.


I'm not a millionaire and certainly not a multi millionaire like the guy in San Francisco but I'm a half a millionaire and I know other Uber drivers in my age bracket (70's) that have a whole lot more than I do.

Here's the thing: a million dollars isn't that much. It's certainly not enough to last me the rest of my life. If I was to spend just $50000 a year, I'd get 10 years out of what I have. And I am hoping to live more than another 10 years. I don't want to be the guy that calls my daughter to tell her "I'm broke, I need a place to live"

So as long as I can, I work. And Uber is perfect. I get to sit on my ass, meet new people, keep my brain from going to mush and make enough money that when added to my social security and a little retirement check; I don't have to dip into my savings


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I'm not a millionaire and certainly not a multi millionaire like the guy in San Francisco but I'm a half a millionaire and I know other Uber drivers in my age bracket (70's) that have a whole lot more than I do.
> 
> Here's the thing: a million dollars isn't that much. It's certainly not enough to last me the rest of my life. If I was to spend just $50000 a year, I'd get 10 years out of what I have. And I am hoping to live more than another 10 years. I don't want to be the guy that calls my daughter to tell her "I'm broke, I need a place to live"
> 
> So as long as I can, I work. And Uber is perfect. I get to sit on my ass, meet new people, keep my brain from going to mush and make enough money that when added to my social security and a little retirement check; I don't have to dip into my savings


If you are spending $50 000 a year i reckon you are living the high life already.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Here's the thing: a million dollars isn't that much.


Thank you!!! I hate it when people at work tell me I get paid "big bucks". Sorry, but anything less than six figures is break even when you've got a family to support and hope to do anything with them besides sit at home and stare at the wall.



Immoralized said:


> If you are spending $50 000 a year i reckon you are living the high life already.


I'll go easy on you because you appear to be a foreigner. $50k a year goes by really quick, especially if you live in a coveted place like Florida and hope to do any traveling in your retirement.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, drivers can post 'high' numbers, but today those numbers don't mean a whole lot~

http://thehill.com/policy/finance/3...nsidered-low-income-in-san-francisco-bay-area

*Households earning $117K now considered 'low income' in San Francisco Bay Area*


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> If you are spending $50 000 a year i reckon you are living the high life already.


You're kidding ....right?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You're kidding ....right


I guess it depends on other circumstances, are your home(s), car(s) paid for or are you making monthly payments on them? How much are your property taxes and other fixed monthly expenses? 50k can be spent quickly these days...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber pays WEAKLY numbers

<bah dum chissss>


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Uber pays WEAKLY numbers
> 
> <bah dum chissss>


Reminds me of the tip jar at an Italian ice stand that's been gone for a good long while now in my town:

XXXXXX pays us weekly...
VERY weakly!
Tips are appreciated.​


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I get to sit on my ass, meet new people, keep my brain from going to mush and make enough money that when added to my social security and a little retirement check; I don't have to dip into my savings


I am in much the same situation. Uber/Lyft makes my car payment and a bit more. I have social security, a small pension, a modest disability payment from the VA and the mandatory distributions from my IRA. I add part time income as a flight instructor and occasional charter pilot, and do a very small amount of commercial voice-overs, less than a thousand dollars a year. My wife also works part time as an online college instructor and gets her social security and mandatory IRA distributions.

Together we bring in almost as much as we did before we retired from our full time careers. But we are not contributing anything to our savings/retirement anymore, so if it all works out, we will die with a dollar in the bank.

Sorry, kids.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


say it, girl.

what she said.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


Eat your heart out... that goes for all youze inconsiderate showoffs!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


This totally isn't the case at all. I'm not quite sure how everyone thinks it's logical to argue that there are too many drivers in one thread and then argue that Uber can't keep its drivers around, in another...

I make as much as anyone has. I made it early on, when everyone said business was dead and I make even more now that I'm better.

Rideshare has its problems but "too many drivers" isn't one of them.

Drive smarter.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Drive smarter.


What do you consider this to mean? That is, what are the steps I should take as a beginning driver, to begin driving smarter?

Christine


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's also possible for Uber and Lyft to reverse engineer your figures and find out who you are here.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

oldfart said:


> You're kidding ....right?


You do know not everyone lives in Ft. Myers.. right?

You're living in a bubble economy down there.



Rushmanyyz said:


> This totally isn't the case at all. I'm not quite sure how everyone thinks it's logical to argue that there are too many drivers in one thread and then argue that Uber can't keep its drivers around, in another...
> 
> I make as much as anyone has. I made it early on, when everyone said business was dead and I make even more now that I'm better.
> 
> ...


That is possible, and is the case. They acheive it through aggressive hiring and lowering standards.

Your comment is why Uber likes new drivers over old; you can't see the change that has occurred over time and you have no idea the cutting of wages, and in many markets, the loss of surge that has occurred through hiring so aggressively.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's also possible for Uber and Lyft to reverse engineer your figures and find out who you are here.


Given the time/address/amount (if not blacked out), it might be a simple query against their database.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I am in much the same situation. Uber/Lyft makes my car payment and a bit more. I have social security, a small pension, a modest disability payment from the VA and the mandatory distributions from my IRA. I add part time income as a flight instructor and occasional charter pilot, and do a very small amount of commercial voice-overs, less than a thousand dollars a year. My wife also works part time as an online college instructor and gets her social security and mandatory IRA distributions.
> 
> Together we bring in almost as much as we did before we retired from our full time careers. But we are not contributing anything to our savings/retirement anymore, so if it all works out, we will die with a dollar in the bank.
> 
> Sorry, kids.


Ive been trying to plan my spending so that I can do the same...die with a dollar in the bank

Try as I might I cant quite get a fix on that end date>>> At the rate Im spending I figure I have about 10 years money in the bank. If I knew when my wife and I will die Id stop working exactly 10 years ahead of that date. Unfortunately the last time we visited the doctor he didnt find anything wrong with either of us... so I keep working and delay taking down my savings

The plan now is to drive another 5 years and in that time frame develop a private ride business so I can hire a driver or two and let them make money with my car(s)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Ive been trying to plan my spending so that I can do the same...die with a dollar in the bank


I find that most of the people who _actually_ try to do that run out of money before they kick the bucket. And then want other people to support them until they do.

You seem much more responsible than that.

Christine


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You do know not everyone lives in Ft. Myers.. right?
> 
> You're living in a bubble economy down there.
> 
> ...


Im not sure what I said that you are responding to but I suspect the economy here in Ft Myers is not much different than Orlando Both areas are pretty much dependent on tourists... The grass isnt always greener on the other side

The only money here to fuel our economy is money that the snow birds bring with them each winter. Winters are pretty good, summers not so much>>

I understand that the Uber pay structure is different in every market and that it used to be better and that Orlando is the worst, But I cant make my plans on what was and I cant be sure of what may be..... So I make my plans based on my needs and what is; today. Your needs and your income will obviously be different but your reaction needs to be the same... If you cant make it with Ubers current pay rates in your city, you either have to find something else to do, learn to live on less money or develop a new business plan

and heres what I see today.... There are not enough uber customers or the pay is not enough or there are not enough hours in the day to sustain me....Im on the road too many hours for just enough money to pay my bills.... If I could work 30% less, for the same pay this driving gig would be perfect So Im developing a plan to increase my pay by 30%....and reduce my hours to zero.

Sounds like you need a new plan too



Christinebitg said:


> I find that most of the people who _actually_ try to do that run out of money before they kick the bucket. And then want other people to support them until they do.
> 
> You seem much more responsible than that.
> 
> Christine


No one wants others to support them. and every old fart I know would rather take care of themselves than lean on their children. But its not always possible

Take a lesson... start planning before you get to be as old as I am. I found myself at age 65 without enough money to retire. Thank god my health is good enough that I can continue to work..

But I do have a back up plan.....I tell people that I dont want to be the guy that calls his daughter to say. "Christine" (my daughter's name is Christine too) "Daddy's broke". But I'm being a whole lot nicer to my daughter and her husband than I ever was...My back up plan is to move into their garage. They just dont know it yet.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Take a lesson... start planning before you get to be as old as I am.


Too late, I'm 65 now.

The good news is that I worked at an office job until I chose to retire. I could have stayed if I had needed to.

Christine


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> You do know not everyone lives in Ft. Myers.. right?
> 
> You're living in a bubble economy down there.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you didn't read anything I wrote very carefully. That's ok though. I have better things to do than correct you. The surge scheme was completely unsustainable -adapt or quit. Those are pretty much your options.



Christinebitg said:


> What do you consider this to mean? That is, what are the steps I should take as a beginning driver, to begin driving smarter?
> 
> Christine


First thing is to learn when and where traffic occurs. Even in a surge time, you're almost always better outside of the traffic. The up front fares tend to sting you.

After you master traffic prediction, you can establish when you need to work and where. I take my breaks during dead times and I have a few areas that I like to drive in.

The next is to get your rating up. Way up, because, believe it or not, the ratings do determine the quality of trips that you receive. If you think that Uber is pairing their best riders with 4.6 rated drivers, just to save them s minute or two, you're dreaming. Get the rating up and keep it there.

There's more but I'm falling asleep. I'll comment more later.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

*I am now making $2500 a week in under 25 hours of driving on X only in the Los Angeles area!!!

EVERYONE SHOULD START DRIVING IMMEDIATELY!*


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> *I am now making $2500 a week in under 25 hours of driving on X only in the Los Angeles area!!!
> 
> EVERYONE SHOULD START DRIVING IMMEDIATELY!*


Totally don't believe you. All caps? Really?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Totally don't believe you. All caps? Really?


IMMEDIATELY!

Google index spider, make sure you make that post the number one trending post for "Should I drive Uber in Los Angeles?"


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Pretty sure you didn't read anything I wrote very carefully. That's ok though.


Pretty sure I did; you just didn't like my reply.

That's ok though, I don't have time for Uber corporate shills.



oldfart said:


> Im not sure what I said that you are responding


I was responding only to you balking at $50,000 being good money.. Ft. Myers/Orlando/California/New York aren't the same economies as the rest of the country. You could hop across the state to Melbourne and do very well on $50,000 a year. I'm not actually sure why anyone retires in Ft. Myers/ Marco Island/ The Villages since your money won't go far in those places, but I know you have your own set of preferences.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I moved to Ft Myers when I was still working and stayed after I quit. 

I really don’t see a difference in the cost of living one Florida location to another except in the cost of housing, I mean we all by our groceries at Public or Walmart and Costco. and we retirees all buy health insurance from Medicare. We all eat at the same chain restaurants and gas is about the same everywheee on the state. 

My property taxes are $5000 a year, insurance $1500 I pay $250 a month for car insurance and am leasing a car for my wife at $400 a month I pay 250 a month for cable and internet and about the same for phone service and another $300 or so for utilities, (electric and water) 

Medicare is $150 each for my wife and I plus I buy additional supplemental insurance policies at about $300 a month

I also pay someone to maintain my pool and Lawn also a pest countol guy (inside and out) total about $300 a month

There are other items around the house that require maintenance like cleaning the air conditioner filters cleaning the carpets etc. Let’s call it $100o a year

Then there are the co pays for doctors and drugs $1000

And we do eat (and eat out at least once a week) call it $200 a week

So that’s about $40000 a year and I haven’t included anything like clothing dentists, travel, car fuel or maintenance or an occasional night out 
And I’m sure I’ve missed other stuff too


In any case $50000 allows for an ok life but not much more than the necessities. (At least the things I consider necessities) And I can’t see that I’d save much moving to another place


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What do you consider this to mean? That is, what are the steps I should take as a beginning driver, to begin driving smarter?
> 
> Christine


Well, Christine, my advice is to first a
Assess why you're doing Uber. When I started, I was sure that I could do this gig and make plenty of money to save. That never happened.

The car maintenance and insurance rates are just too high for a full time driver. Take the insurance as the example here: I don't drive a cheap car but, when I started, my insurance (and I only buy good insurance) was $160/ month. After the first year, rideshare drivers reputation tanked and rideshare insurance went up to $185 for a part-time driver (again, using my car, which has a turbocharger). Full time insurance ( which I am paying) is $370. That's ridiculous and just about eats up everything I was able to save.

The fuel prices are up a bit too and after year 1, I had to replace all my tyres for 1000 bucks.

It's now my realization, and to their credit, people here had warned me, that Uber full time is fairly unsustainable. The lack of super and the non-existent sick leave is a killer

Part time is entirely different though. I generally can get $100-125 of my $200 par in about 3-4 hours. So, If I get a different job, Uber will supplement me well and the running costs will, literally, halve. That brings everything back to sustainable levels.

I'll write more, but I wanted to start with that. Being nuanced and honest takes time and I always try to do that. There are indeed things that you casn do to beat the other clown cars out there. The general uber driver is a bit foolish and they think details like, ratings, feedback, compliance, and cancelation history don't matter. It does. The better you treat the riders, the better Uber treats you. Their system is entirely Karmic, in a way. It's really all about the law of averages; Long trips cancel out the short ones, but the better you perform, the more Uber sends you the good stuff, they even state this subtly in several areas.

If you send me a private message, I'll be happy to discuss my strategies more. I don't really like getting too specific with drivers listening in who are unethical. I look after my clients.

Cheers for now.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Welp, I'm guilty. Slap the cuffs on me and let's go for a ride. Just don't pull my hair, it hurts


Oh, I'll slap some cuffs on you all right.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> my advice is to first a
> Assess why you're doing Uber.


I understand your frustration.

If you want to answer my question by private message, feel free to do so.

Christine


----------



## Driving4Change (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm on my second week driving and joined the forum a day or two after I started. I was looking for some specific information (ex how much to save out for taxes, best driving times, etc) because Uber doesn't actually give you very specific information and I like to know what I'm getting into.

They also pushed my 3 year old application through and kept constantly saying "ready to drive yet?" "Need any help getting ready" "You're all set WE JUST NEED A CAR INFO" and I'd just upgraded my ride to a '10 Prius (paid cash) and was getting the run-around from my "new job" on my "start date" for over a month. 

I'm skeptical by nature so I wasn't expecting to become rich. Just hoping to fare better than Wag! (-$30 after their bckgrnd against my better judgement, and zero real leads in 6 mons) but hey! I got a really awesome green Wag! Shirt!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I'm giving advice in this thread, not asking for it.
> 
> Please - I beg of you- try to fight the overwhelming urge to post your weekly earnings on this site when you do unusually well. I get it, and I _am _jealous.  High numbers don't come easily and it's obvious anyone making good money doing the rideshare thing is working very hard; it's truly commendable.
> 
> ...


I don't post my numbers because I'm terrible with Photoshop!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I don't post my numbers because I'm terrible with Photoshop!!


not to pick on you, but why would anyone misrepresent their earnings here? or why do you assume they do


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> not to pick on you, but why would anyone misrepresent their earnings here? or why do you assume they do


Maybe it's just a thing on the LA forum.


----------

